# Bianchi - Castro Valley



## pjam (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All,
I have been commuting to work (17 miles - each way) off and on. One of the main reasons I havent been as consistent as I would like is honestly weather and more specifically rain. I would like to consider getting something more suited for commuting in varied conditions that I dont have to worry as much about. Also I would like to go to with panniers and move away from the backpack thing. My current ride, although very comfortable, is not designed for commuting or touring (cant fit fenders or a good functioning rack).

Recently I ran across the Bianchi - Castro Valley and it appears to be exactly what Im looking for but its 700.00. Is it worth it? Plus I need another bike like a hole in the head. Is there a frame that's pretty cheap and easy to find? Should I just go with a cheap moutain bike frame (Super Go: Access) and build it up with spare parts? Any clearance issues with panniers and pedaling I should be aware of? Suggestions would be greatly appreciated??

Thanks In Advance,
PJ


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

There's one on eBay now with a Buy-it-now price that's less than $700 (I don't remember how much). If I were looking to get an off-the-rack commuter, that would be at the top of the list. It has the same frame as the Volpe, it's got the fenders, it's got the dynamo hub and headlight, it's got rack mounts...my one reservation is that single chainring, combined with the 12-26 cassette, is pretty limiting (of course, the fixie people are going to snicker at that).

Commuting rigs are like 'cross bikes--the best ones are Frankenbikes cobbled together out of "obsolete" frames and spare parts to precisely suit _you_, and not some product manager. Still, if I had the money, I'd buy a Castro Valley just because it's such an odd duck.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*I Like the Castro Valley*

but have never seen/ridden one.

I use panniers and a rack and have large feet. I use medium size panniers and mount them toward the rear of the rack to get heel clearance on a bike with fairly short chainstays. Personally, I think panniers are the only way to carry anything of any size or weight on a bike.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*A review...*

The Castro Valley looks pretty good...though personally, I'd like to shift in front as well, but that's just me. A nice semi-review can be found here: 

http://www.maddogmedia.com/


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

The local bike shop has both the castro valley and the volpe. They both look great.
the C.V. has fenders, dynamo light, and chainguard. that stuff alone will cost some money. but the volpe has a nice triple chainring in the front.

if it's flat where you ride, get the C.V. and have the shop install a rack. if it's hilly, get the volpe and have the shop install fenders (just did it for wife's bike at $40), a rack (another $30) and lights (minimum about $30 for just being seen) and some slick, big tires like the C.V.

both are great and will be a huge improvement for such a long commute.


----------



## pjam (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you all for the helpful information. The more I shop around, the more I like the C.V. I agree that the bike would eventually need a triple, which I already have. But for the most part my commute is pretty flat, so I can give a go for a bit. My main concern is the chainstay length. I would like to run panniers but I want to make sure I have room for my heels. The chainstays on the C.V./Volpe are 16.73. So my question is, " is this long enough to run panniers?" Is there a rack that would allow for them to set back further? BTW's my shoe size is 8.5 - 9.0 (42 -43). This is really the only issue with me getting the bike, so any input would be very helpful in my final decision. 

Thanks Again,
PJ


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*panniers*



pjam said:


> Thank you all for the helpful information. The more I shop around, the more I like the C.V. I agree that the bike would eventually need a triple, which I already have. But for the most part my commute is pretty flat, so I can give a go for a bit. My main concern is the chainstay length. I would like to run panniers but I want to make sure I have room for my heels. The chainstays on the C.V./Volpe are 16.73. So my question is, " is this long enough to run panniers?" Is there a rack that would allow for them to set back further? BTW's my shoe size is 8.5 - 9.0 (42 -43). This is really the only issue with me getting the bike, so any input would be very helpful in my final decision.
> 
> Thanks Again,
> PJ


With feet that small you *shouldn't* have a problem. I get into trouble, but then I wear size 13. Just make sure that the panniers you use are pushed all the way back AND have a heel cutout in front. Jandd does make a rack that's longer than most so that panniers can be slid back.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*About that triple...*

...have you actually seen the Castro Valley in the flesh (so to speak)? No one around here has one, so I'm wondering if Bianchi even put cable routing for a front derailleur on the bike; I kinda doubt it. Obviously you can cobble together something, but if the triple is a must-have, maybe the Volpe would be a better choice, if you can give up the fenders and dynamo lighting system.


----------

